# Subscriber Favorite



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Now that we are in a poll mode, here is question that goes along with the trend. Several years ago, the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center (New York City) asked their subscribers as to what is their work. For the fun of it, what did they pick? A hint, it is not some obscure work. I for one like these " Favorite" threads, I find it interesting to see what others like and I am far from being a new comer to Chamber Music.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

How long must we wait for the answer to be revealed?

Is it?:
- Dvoraks American Quartet
- Schuberts Trout quintet
- Beethovens 13th or 14th Quartet
- Beethovens Ghost Trio
- Shostakovich's 8th Quartet


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Pick one please.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

the first one then...?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Not the Dvorak, but that is one my special favorites.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Please tell me it's not the Serenade No. 13 for strings in G major, K. 525, a.k.a. _Eine kleine Nachtmusik_.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Its not. Have you ever heard it in the string quartet version? I think its better as it was meant to be


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Schubert: Death & The Maiden Quartet?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Conor71 said:


> Schubert: Death & The Maiden Quartet?


Good answer. That should be the right one, even if it isn't.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Hang on to your hats, its our old favorite the Trout Quintet! You must know that the subscribers to this very fine series are on the conservative side, and have been since it inception--"They know what they like, and like what they know". I have been to a number of concerts over the years, and will say that the programs have been more interesting since the change in artistic direction. David Finckel who is the Cello of the Emerson Quartet is the Artistic Director.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

So I was right!


----------

